# réinitialisation d'usine



## cedrique (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
Je voudrai savoir si la réinitialisation d'usine de l'ipad 1, réinitialise également l'IOS par défaut de la tablette ?
Je suis sous ios 5 (on ne peut pas installer la 6) et les applications se ferment toutes seules. Je voudrai installer une version plus ancienne de l'ios qui serait plus adaptée à l'ipad1.
Cordialement
Cédrique


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour

Lorsque tu va le réinitialiser, il installera d'office la dernière version de l'IOS compatible pour ton ipad 1. Je crois que le seul OS que tu peux installer et le 4.2 car il n'y a pas de contrôle de signature sur le serveur apple.


----------



## cedrique (14 Mai 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse. Actuellement je suis en 5.1.1 donc il va me réinstaller celle ci. C'est la dernière version compatible.
Comment faire pour choisir la 4.2 ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2014)

Absoluement pas... Tu ne changeras pas d'os en reinitialisant... Tu peut bidouiller pour downgrader, mais pas aussi simplement... Une fois que tu as fait la mise a jour, c'est censé être définitif, même en cas de reinitialisation...
Désolé!


----------



## cedrique (15 Mai 2014)

Ok, merci pour les infos donc ce n'est pas vraiment une réinitialisation "d'usine".


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2014)

Ce sont les paramètres qui sont remis a 0... Pas l'os...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

En fait c'st une "réinitialisation d'usine" mais avec le dernier OS.
Tout ça dans le but d'éviter le jailbreak des appareils (ressents)


----------

